# Air and my Mk3 Jetta.



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I hate "build" threads so this is just a thread showing my air install from beginning to end. Hopefully some of the pictures will help anyone looking to bag a mk3 in the future. :beer: 

The setup: 

(Bag Riders Air Lift/Switch Speed kit) 

Air Lift struts front and rear. 
3/8" line 
All PTC fittings 
Accuair VU-4 Manifold 
Accuair Switchspeed controller 
5 Gallon, 4 port tank 
Easy Street Dual Needle Gauges - 1/8" line going to PTC fittings. 
SMC Water Trap (will be added later this week) 

I had abosolutely ZERO experience with air ride until friday afternoon. My homie Munchie has done dozens of air ride installs on cars, trucks, vans, etc. and without his experience and expertise, none of this would have been completed in such a short amount of time. He was vital to this install and i'm extremely grateful for his help! My homie Thayer (1lojet1281) was also just as vital to getting it completed quickly. The false floor was all his craftsmanship.:beer: 

On with the pictures! 

The last picture of my car sitting on Ksport Coilovers. 



















Laid out all the parts 





























Ran the line for the front bags through the driver side door sill. The lines for the gauges went under the carpet and through the center console. 




























Ran the power wire and the line for the front bags through the firewall. 











We routed the line for the passenger front through the raintray and back into the engine bay, via a plug already there. 



















As munchie and i were doing all this, Thayer was getting busy building the false floor. 




















The compartment is for my skateboard.  









Mounting the tank. 










Testing fitment. 










Everything connected except the rear lines. 










The floor of the "false floor" installed. Spray painted it black temporarily. Thayer and I are going to redo the floor and some point to make it hug the tank a little better. At that point, i'm going to cover it with black carpet. 










Switch Speed controller lying in wait. 










Air out with positive camber...it's all the way negative now and sits lower now. 










Aired up. 










Notched for the axle. I though my offsets would limit me before the tie rods did, so we didn't notch them while doing the axle notch. Turns out, i'm sitting on the tie rods, so they will be getting notched within the week. 




























Welding in the notch. 










We did the rear bags on the second day, but i forgot to take pictures. We drilled holes directly through the rear wheel well and into the trunk for the rear lines. It worked out perfectly. I can get pictures if anyone really wants them. 

It took us 12 hours from beginning to end, and there's no way it could have happened without Munchie and Thayer giving up their friday night to help with the install.:beer: 

The only picture i have of the car aired out. I'm going to wash it today and get some better pictures. 











HOLLA!


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

nice dude, thats a big notch! did you put a hole on the frame of the backseats for the lines? sorry can't make the pic out quite well. 

looks good man!


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

the rear is sitting so perfect


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

nap83 said:


> nice dude, thats a big notch! did you put a hole on the frame of the backseats for the lines? sorry can't make the pic out quite well.
> 
> looks good man!


haha yeah, the notch is a little over kill, but it was the only size tubing we had, so we used a hole saw of the same diameter since it's what we had on hand at the time.

I did drill a whole through some of the metal under the seat so i could get a straight path to the center console. Those lines are for the gauges, btw.

Bacon, i love how the rear sits, i'm so hyped on it. I'm pretty confident that i can get the subframe on the ground once i notch for the tie rods. With the camber kicked all the way negative in the front i have enough clearance. I'm probably 1" or less from the ground right now, when the bags are at 0psi. Your car has been a big inspiration for me to make my 15x8's work. I'm already looking into mk2 control arms, tie rods, etc.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

haha theyre not easy to pull off, but there are ways! Keep at it buddy :beer:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i went for a slightly bigger notch as well... but im not gonna lie, still hits on left hard turns... maybe i should've went with the reynolds notch hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

are you sitting on the tires now when you dump? if you play with the camber you might not need to get mk2 front suspension parts... just an idea. umpkin:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

The only thing that's keeping me from going lower are the tie rods.. i really need to notch for them. I didn't think i'd be able to get as much camber out of the front wheels, and when i air out completely the wheel suck in a little bit. It's pretty rad actually. :laugh:

I'm going to do the notch's one day this week and the front should sit like the rear, if not a little lower...hopefully.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

just in case -- you could go for a full notch but they will clear by just chiseling, smoothing 1/2 to an inch for the tierods. 

this was mine before i went back at it (for other reasons; read = headaches) to smooth and clear more. 










yeah, i like airing it out... so many people say, it's like the fenders are eating the front wheels. mine is cambered way too much though... i'm gonna play with it again when i get time at the lift to get rid of the binding i have going on


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good reynolds! :beer:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Another great looking mk3 :thumbup:


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eurican (Mar 10, 2001)

I like it! :thumbup:


----------

